# Will not having a degree get my visa denied?



## Jmcrist (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

I've been offered a job in Mexico City by a well known global company. They are going to sponsor me and the visa process - no problems there.

Unfortunately, I have read that the visa requires a college degree. I only have a high school diploma and _some_ college under my belt, but no degree. I do, however, have extensive experience in my field and bring a unique set of skills to the position. 

Will not having a degree get my visa denied?

Thanks!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Jmcrist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Mexico City by a well known global company. They are going to sponsor me and the visa process - no problems there.
> 
> ...


Can't say for sure, but I would imagine that the company that has offered you a job will need to present some sort of official piece of paper to INM that certifies you are qualified for the position. It should look very pretty, preferably with a couple of gold seals attached it and printed on fancy paper!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The employer HR department should be doing the 'heavy lifting' when it comes to the visa application ... paving the way ... because the company considers you qualified for the job offered. Ask the HR people at the company for advice. I don't think the lack of a degree will impede your visa application, unless it's a field which is highly technical or, in some cases, teaching.


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Jmcrist said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been offered a job in Mexico City by a well known global company. They are going to sponsor me and the visa process - no problems there.
> 
> ...



I have read so much on various types of visa qualifications it becomes a blur. However, a lady I spoke with at our local consulate said, "If you are offered a job in Mexico, we will give you a visa." That's a paraphrase, but she was suggesting I enter on a 180 tourist visa, and THEN find a job. A member of this forum warned me to be wary of information I get from a consulate--as it turned out, that warning was prudent. 

Much of the information I've read, even on supposedly authoritative websites, has been misleading, contradictory, outdated, or just plain bogus. A multinational corp should have your answer, but I'm sorry to say I don't; and I've done a fair amount of research. Maybe someone who's recently been in your shoes...

While I believe Longford is right--that the employer should be doing the footwork, basically navigating the murky waters for you--I'm of the opinion that Isla Verde gave the best advice: Gold stars on pretty paper. And, I might add, a compliment on the immigration officer's choice of a tie.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TooColdTooOften said:


> Much of the information I've read, even on supposedly authoritative websites, has been misleading, contradictory, outdated, or just plain bogus.


What makes these websites "authoritative"? Are they Mexican government websites?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Many of the consulates seem authoritative, and they are, but they are sometimes misguided, as they are not INM; rather, SRE employees.
In any event, your employer must be involved in your application for a working visa, and must also be registered with INM.


----------



## TooColdTooOften (Feb 27, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> What makes these websites "authoritative"? Are they Mexican government websites?


Good question. No, not official Mexican govt websites. I used the term "supposedly authoritative," because some of my info came from expat bloggers or "articles" presumably written by people who know what they're talking about. Their experience lends an air of credibility that's not always warranted. It can be valid, useful information. At other times, it's old--or just wrong. I'm not referring to this board, btw. As I've said, you guys have been great.

How is the climate/economy/crime/expat population/educational system/cuisine etc., is great information to glean from websites. But when it comes to questions of residency, work permits (or whatever lucrative activities) and other legal issues, we can end up with old, incorrect data if we're not careful. 

Remember this example--from who knows where or why--which (to people like myself) is more harmful than helpful: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...mexico/368817-quick-residente-permanente.html Oh how I wanted to believe that was true.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Jmcrist said:


> Hi, I've been offered a job in Mexico City by a well known global company. They are going to sponsor me and the visa process - no problems there. Unfortunately, I have read that the visa requires a college degree. I only have a high school diploma and some college under my belt, but no degree. I do, however, have extensive experience in my field and bring a unique set of skills to the position. Will not having a degree get my visa denied? Thanks!


I arrived to do a technical role as an ex-pat (which might or might not make a difference, who knows). However, at that time I also didn't have a degree, only a diploma and there were no problems at all with my Visa. As is mentioned further on in this post, your company should do the leg work on this. Good luck and welcome...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TooColdTooOften said:


> Good question. No, not official Mexican govt websites. I used the term "supposedly authoritative," because some of my info came from expat bloggers or "articles" presumably written by people who know what they're talking about. Their experience lends an air of credibility that's not always warranted. It can be valid, useful information. At other times, it's old--or just wrong. I'm not referring to this board, btw. As I've said, you guys have been great.


Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## Jmcrist (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate the feedback. My company reached out to an immigration lawyer and they want me to fill out a special form in place of a degree. From the sounds of it, it will be no big deal.

Thanks again!


----------

